

Ask HN: Is there a need to improve the way open source projects are discovered? - vivekchand19
http://www.quora.com/Open-Source/Is-there-a-need-to-improve-the-way-open-source-projects-are-discovered

======
ID_HOME
i would say so, but how would you go about doing that exactly? You could have
serious unintended consequences.

~~~
vivekchand19
Yes there are but, How about creating a search engine for open source
projects?

